# A Small Mod



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a 2010 260FL. The "covers" on the city water inlet and the black tank flush had these soft plastic covers on them originally. With the Florida sun they were not long for this world.They became what I would call soft and gooey and basically fell off. I needed something to keep those 2 inlets covered.

While I was at Camping World on Saturday I found the answer. They are white hard plastic screw-in type covers that look an awful lot like the old time screw-in type fuses in a older homes.They fit perfectly and look like they will last a while.They have a way to permanantly attach to the RV so they are not misplaced. They're probably worth about .25 cents but CW charges about a buck. This is my 2nd OB and I have had the soft covers disintergrate on both. I would recommend the new screw-in ones for any one having this same issue.

Like I said- a small mod but one that was bugging me.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Pic?


----------



## W.E.BGood (Jan 15, 2011)

Is this it?

water inlet plug


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

W.E.BGood said:


> Is this it?
> 
> water inlet plug


Yes,That's it. Thanks for posting the pic.


----------

